# Mountain Lion Sighting !!!



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys & Gals : There has been various " rumors" about lion sightings in my surrounding area for quite a few years. Most were givin the " nobody has reported a pet missing " from county officers and other authorities.But maybe JUST maybe people not really knowing were seeing a mountain lion ?? You all say " yea right " and so did I until this morning........... Heading back from a job site that was in Xenia , DA KING !!! was traveling on ST.R 22/3 between 380 & 350. This would be the Fort Ancient area, the Clinton county/Warren county border......... There was a car in front of me with 2 young girls and nyself. To the left , in a field, working it's way towards the road was indeed a huge animal ...... The girls put on their brakes and tooka quick look but went on their way  .DA KING !!! slowed down to a crawl and looked the animal in the face as I drove by slowly. My first thought was " CAT ".........BIG BOB CAT............ but then I realized it was way to big for a bobcat..... It coward down when I went by slowly and I finally came to a stop. At this time the cat leaped across the freakin street in one bound ....... and I had a front row seat . The cat was no farther than 40 feet from the rear of my van.... It was a MOUNTAIN LION.....JEEZE US !!! 
probably about 100 pounds or so, but the tail is what caught my attention.The tail was as long as the cat itself............ Well, I called the ODNR office in Green County , which is district 5 head quarters and left a message , I will call back Monday morning. I know some will doubt the story as many do, but I also remember seeing a coyotee 28 years ago in my woods and people saying " yea, right "  ......But now look  Anyways, I wished I had a camera, or better yet , a video recorder, or one of thoses phones that takes pictures...... Dang it, what a great thing to see.  There ya go , do as you wish with the story  But I don't make stuff up like this.No reason to............ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Uh-Huh Smoke some dope Louie! :B Just kiddin'  Dang, start carrying that digital camera with ya!!!!! That would have been a cool pick. No, wait, I,m not bitin, Thats the wrong kind of cat---- King!  Hehehehe!Raider


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought the " smoke some more reefer " crowd would chime in......  .. I'm hoping the girls in front of me will report it also. But I know better. If it was my daughter of 22 , she would shrug ger shoulders and move on also.....  ............Seeing this animal was a sight to see for sure Dude........  ....CK


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

If you do a "google" there are documented cases of mountain lions moving west. I know that they have been documented (a dead one found) in south central Illinois.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Dang Rick, that is only a few miles from my house. I live on 380 just N of 73!!!!! I know our dogs go nuts at night sometimes for no apparent reason.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great...no wonder you are known as the *Catking !!*


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea Right! Like we are supposed to believe that story!


The Mountain Lion sighting sounds pretty cool, but there is NO way anyone is going to believe that you were returning from WORK!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh , that's funny ROOSTER.........  .........  ......Hey Tom- You live north of 73 now on 380 hey ? I'm doing a house off 380 on e.krepps road,just inside the Xenia township line...... I was heading home early due to a mix up on the job............I'm still kinda in a disbelief state, so I could imagine how some view this .........  ........By the way, I believe this cat was being chased by bigfoot.........JEEZE US !!!!!!!! I had to say it....  ... There was a reported sighting of a " lion " in close by Blanchester ( by the way of a crow ) a few years ago. People believed it was somebodys pet........but noboy reported a pet lion missing..Maybe in fact it was a mountain lion ....Who knows....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, since I think King is someone credible I'm going to believe this story.

Simply amazing!


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am having a hard time blieving this one. The Catking taking his eyes off of a load of young girls.  
Well maybe it is true it would take somthing big to get his eyes off of the girls.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> NO way anyone is going to believe that you were returning from WORK





> I am having a hard time blieving this one. The Catking taking his eyes off of a load of young girls.










........


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, you pass my house then. If you remember the firehouse on the left heading toward Krebbs back up 5 drives and that's me! We have a sign out at the end of the drive that says AKC Golden Retrievers but it will be down tomorrow as I think we just finally sold our last pup. What are you doing to the house on Krebbs?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I know where the firehouse is....  .I'm doing a screened porch and a couple front porches on a new house.....I'll be there Sunday & Tuesday ........ small world........  ........THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As for the rest of ya.You are all funny.and not funny HA HA .........  .......THE CATKING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I got your funny ........ Funny you didn't mark the spot and then make plaster casts of the footprints of Bigfoots footprints !! 
No, really. If you ever see it again, be sure to mark the spot on the road & then maybe even cover the tracks with a bucket or some wood to protect it, then go back to the spot you marked on the road & let the DNR or someone make plaster tracks, that will prove it quick enough as to what it was.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Rick, I believe you are telling the truth. My brother-in-law lives in Williamstown , Ky, and he has told me that they have Cougars (which look a lot like mountain lions) down there. Also, 2 weeks ago, on my way to work in Florence, I saw what looked to me to be about a 300# black bear about 40-50 yards off of Weaver Road. I believe the bear I saw is the same bear that lady hit with her car back last year.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

As Mr. FishOhio just said you should go back and plaster the spot or at leats photograph it.

I got to thinking of this last night. It hasn't rained so you may still have time to go back and do that.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

A picture is worth a thousand words and a lot less grief. For what it means, I believe you.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Went by the place where I saw this animal today. It's in a field that I wouldn't think you could get a plaster cast from. There are weeds about 5" tall .... But you never know. My brother was in front of me today, and I showed him the area........I would have given a $1000 for a camera ......Maybe when I talk with the distric warden Monday, he might want to take a run out and check the area out ???.........We will see......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont worry Elvis, I believe you!!


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

catking, you should report this to ONDR


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

He did report it.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Chances Are This Is Someones Pet..//// If They Didnt Have A Permit To Keep It They Might Be Afraid To Report It Missing..people Should Keep Their Pets Inside As They Are An Easy Target....


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There are approximately fifty mountain lion sightings reported each year in Ohio.

A guy in medina shot and killed one a few years ago while **** hunting. They are here, but no one seems to want to believe it.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

There was a report of one in williams county about 3-4 weeks ago, just south of bowling green. similar story to yours, just driving along a country road with a cat walking along the side. she said she watched it for a while then it took off into a nearby wood lot. She sounded pretty credible and mentioned the long tail, ruling out a bobcat, which really aren't up this way either so that would cool too. There's been at least 2 sightings around monroe mich this last year as well, and another just outside toledo in whitehouse.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Apparently they are smart cats, not causing problems & not playing in the street & getting run over. Some animals become a nuisance but these are co-habitating without becoming a problem. Once one grabs someone's dog or sheep or something, all heck will break loose.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

DavidWS10 said:


> he has told me that they have Cougars (which look a lot like mountain lions)


They look a lot alike because they are the same thing  

They are also called pumas and catamounts.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

I have personally seen the Black Panther that runs up on the Marblehead peninsula, they see it all the time............most recently in an Alley behind Mels Crows nest..............We saw it Easter Weekend, Saturday to be exact............Heading down Quarry rd it shot in front of the van about 50 yds in front of my eyes, my 11 year old saw it first "DAD !!!!" he shouts.......We both saw the long tail.........what a trip


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've mentioned this before , but do you all realize there are more woodlands now than there was 100 -125 years ago in Ohio  Our state was clear cut over a century ago , and with it went the wildlife. Now we have woodlands all over and all the sudden I'm seeing critters that just were not around , at least that many, when I was a young lad... Beavers, Deer , Turkeys , Bear , MOUNTAIN LIONS (  ) coyotees ......I know a few are the result of re-stocking ( turkeys) but not the rest........ You just never know. My dad told me years ago his fishing buddy ran into the Ohio River to avoid a mountain lion............... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

King, you are forgetting about the sasquatch, they have rebounded with astounding numbers.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

catking, did anyone from ODNR get back tou you about this?


----------



## dan8402 (Apr 10, 2004)

flathunter said:


> King, you are forgetting about the sasquatch, they have rebounded with astounding numbers.


I saw one yesterday.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Onion, thank you for clearing that up. I honestly did not know that. I thought they were all different species of cat.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

Yup, there are something like 15 subspecies of cougars, including the very endangered "Florida Panther".

They are all genus _Puma_ species _concolor_.



flathunter said:


> King, you are forgetting about the sasquatch, they have rebounded with astounding numbers.


Check this out - Bigfoot Field Researchers 

172 sightings in Ohio!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> you are forgetting about the sasquatch, they have rebounded with astounding numbers.


You guys leave my X ol' lady out of this!!!


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Rick, has ODNR contacted you yet about this?


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

catking, did they get back to you? if so what di they say about this.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys & Gals - My phone line was destroyed early Tuesday and just now got it back. Seems somebody up the road decided to drive a metal steak through my line  .I'll contact the ODNR again tomorrow,as they might have tried to call, but didn't get through.......anyways, did a little research.seems that Ohio does indeed have it's share of sightings every year.. And Ohio is one of seventeen states that has NO LAW against keeping large cats ( lions, tiger , mountain lions , etc. ) as pets. For crying out loud , you don't even need a permit to keep one......ANYBODY can keep a large cat. So I fugure if it's somebody pet I saw, they would report ot, since they are allowed to kep it. This law stinks in my opinion . My neighbor can keep a lion, and I don't even have to know ???? ......... Anyway, like reported earlier, Ohio has had as many as 70 sightings or so in one years time?? They all can't be pets ??? CAN THEY  ................ THE CATKING !!! ( I'll let you all know what I hear)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There used to be a guy that kept a lion just outsideof Fairborn, I think it was actually Xenia, right on the Little Miami River. I think the road was Fairgrounds road. This was probally 15+ years ago, so I was a kid.


----------



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

That is messed up that bull dogs are illeagle in hamilton county because they are "vicious", yet I can have a bengal tiger? No the kitty wont hurt you


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't worry, if a big cat gets loose there are plenty of people willing to dispatch of any wild cat roaming the county....hehe.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw the tracks and heard a Puma scream at night in Noble county while deer hunting. That sound will send shivers up and down your back.
My wife saw a large tan cat run through the backyard last year, right here in Medina. What she described size and color wise as well as the long tail sure fit the description of a Puma. My neighbor heard a lot of hissing and snarling in the woods behind his home during the next two nights. Said it was definitely not a raccoon or anything he had ever heard before. I searched the creek bed and the woods for some sign but never found anything.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

This subject is really intruiging ya know it? I swear I saw that Black Panther up in Marblehead Easter Weekend, by oldest boy is still talking about it...........

Gawd I hope these big cats are wearing Collars !!!!!   

I fear for them if not !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Give it up Thresher... 
Thats one cat I'd take out in a minute before it turned on a human ...
Collar or not fine or not...

I was in camp in Montana and the guides were telling us if we see a grizzly bear keep iot in sight at all times and when it leaves the area we're to leave also...
He said it was a $1000.00 fine (at that time) to shoot one...
After the talk was complete he took me aside and said that a few were seen in the area I was hunting and that if he were me he'd shoot one on sight and gladly pay the $1000.00 fine rather then take the chance on the thing hunting him after cutting his track... I never saw one and would not have shot anyway but a big cat in Ohio better not cross my tracks...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Kinda jokin bout' that one there............Thats a Baddazzkitty , Id really hate to run into one in the wild, much less in Ohio !!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

that is one animal that scares me to death too man... gezzzzzz
I know many of these cat sightings can be nothing more then shadows and lights playing tricks on the eyes and the brain wanting "it" to be something it is not... I have spent enough time in the woods to have heard plenty of sounds I could not explain...


----------



## FaithRacer (Jun 30, 2011)

My Grandparents spotted 2 mountain lions in STARK COUNTY, in a small town called Maximo. I will post the pictures when I get them.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There are probably a lot more cougars in Ohio than many people think. They are mostly nocturnal and spook easily , just like any wild cat. They are very good at staying hidden when they want to and could easily live almost literally right in someones back yard for years without anyone knowing about it. Most people dont know to keep a lookout for them and may have seen one or more and dismissed them as something else or ignored them completely without realizing it. Its only the chance encounters or missing pets and livestock that gives any proof that they are around. Dont be afraid of the things that go bump in the night , only the things that stalk silently looking for an easy meal


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow talk about diggin up bones! Can't wait to see these pics! 

Congrats on being a new guy and learning how to use the seach function too


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

There are no mountain lions in Ohio. 





$%#&^@!!!!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

On the other side ofmy woodlot there is a huge agricultural and dairy farm. They see a "mountian lion" almost once a month. And I believe them they don't let anybody hunt there and there nieghbors dont either. There is hundreds of acres of woods, a river, and corn/bean fields. And hundreds of deer. The does herd up around decmeber and there is over 150 in the group. There are 180''+ bucks on the farm that we have on video and on trail cam. @ deer seasons ago I harvested a 205'' Non-Typical Gross. With my shotgun. We had seen this deer on their farm and ours for the following 3 years. I believe there could be Mountain Lions living around here. Food, water, and seclusion thats all they need.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is a FACTUAL link, with trail cam photo and collaberation from the Indiana DNR.
A mountain lion was spotted and photoed in Green County Indiana.
http://www.poorboysoutdoors.com/2010/05/indiana-confirms-green-county-mountain-lion/


Not that far from Ohio...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone else find it odd that someone joined just to dig up a 6 year old post and reply that their grandparents saw a couple mountain lions?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I just realized that. I never look at post dates.

Yup. That's odd.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Anyone else find it odd that someone joined just to dig up a 6 year old post and reply that their grandparents saw a couple mountain lions?


Its not really odd if they just joined , read through old threads , and this one caught their eye because of a recent sighting. Unique maybe , but not necessarily odd. I am waiting to see the photos though.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

yonderfishin said:


> Its not really odd if they just joined , read through old threads , and this one caught their eye because of a recent sighting. Unique maybe , but not necessarily odd. I am waiting to see the photos though.


They probably lurked for years and finally had something to say/post.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

If they search "ohio mountain lion sighting" on google or something, it may have provided a link.

Anywho.... Some family had one up on their property in Prospect. I doubted them until they showed me the paw prints in the garden. The family beagle, who never leaves the property, came up missing too. She'd chase rabbits in the woods next to the house, but never wandered further. 

Paw prints were an exact match to those displayed at the Columbus Zoo.


----------

